# Issue with input-wacom port



## NegativePlazma (Feb 9, 2014)

I've got an IBM thinkpad X41 that runs FreeBSD 10.0 pretty well out of the box and it comes with a built in Wacom tablet/touchscreen. I've installed the input-wacom package from PKGNG but it did not install a driver. My next thought was to install from ports but the port seems to be either broken or missing something, see below:


```
uname -a
FreeBSD fbsd 10.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE #0 r260789: Thu Jan 16 22:34:59 UTC 2014 root@snap.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
```


```
root@fbsd:/usr/ports/x11-drivers/input-wacom # make
===> Building for input-wacom-40.0.15.0_1
Warning: Object directory not changed from original /usr/ports/x11-drivers/input-wacom/work/uwacom
cc -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Werror -D_KERNEL -DKLD_MODULE -nostdinc -I. -I@ -I@/contrib/altq -fno-common -fno-omit-frame-pointer -mno-omit-leaf-frame-pointer -mno-aes -mno-avx -mcmodel=kernel -mno-red-zone -mno-mmx -mno-sse -msoft-float -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -ffreestanding -fstack-protector -std=iso9899:1999 -Qunused-arguments -fstack-protector -Wall -Wredundant-decls -Wnested-externs -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Winline -Wcast-qual -Wundef -Wno-pointer-sign -fformat-extensions -Wmissing-include-dirs -fdiagnostics-show-option -Wno-error-tautological-compare -Wno-error-empty-body -Wno-error-parentheses-equality -c uwacom.c
uwacom.c:75:10: fatal error: 'sys/clist.h' file not found
#include <sys/clist.h>
^
1 error generated.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11-drivers/input-wacom/work/uwacom
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11-drivers/input-wacom
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/x11-drivers/input-wacom
```

Really I only have the goal of trying to get the Wacom driver working on this tablet/laptop and don't care so much how I get there. But if the port is in fact broken I wanted to report on that as well.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 10, 2014)

Last time I tried to build x11-drivers/input-wacom it failed because the software hasn't been updated to use the latest X.Org server. This will need to be resolved upstream.


----------



## NegativePlazma (Feb 10, 2014)

So you mean I need to upgrade to the latest X.Org or the linuxwacom driver needs to support the latest?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 10, 2014)

NegativePlazma said:
			
		

> So you mean.. I need to upgrade to the latest Xorg or the linuxwacom driver needs to support the latest?


The latter. Last time I tried input-wacom the code hadn't been updated to build correctly with the latest X.Org.


----------



## NegativePlazma (Feb 10, 2014)

Got it. I think *I* tired the latest linuxwacom driver and it didn't build right or something, I'll have to toy more with it.

Also with the installation from PKGNG it installed everything but the driver itself, so my devices weren't being recognized as far as I could tell. Then again I'm a bit unsure of what I'm looking for at times too with it.


----------



## cederom (Oct 1, 2014)

The same here - HP EliteBook 2740p - Wacom Digitizer does not work even all seems to be installed and configured [1], Xorg wacom drvier HAL and WebCamD. xsetwacom list dev does not list any device, neither usbconfig, nor dmesg. Wacom seems to be invisible to my system (FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE AMD64).

[1] https://wiki.freebsd.org/WacomTablet


----------



## talsamon (Oct 1, 2014)

I don't know if there's an difference between FreeBSD-9.3 and FreeBSD-10.0, but my port is called x11-drivers/xf86-input-wacom.

And:

```
grep wacom /usr/ports/MOVED
x11-drivers/input-wacom|x11-drivers/xf86-input-wacom|2014-06-11|Following the usual naming of X.Org input drivers
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 1, 2014)

talsamon said:
			
		

> I don't know if there's an difference between FreeBSD-9.3 and FreeBSD-10.0, but my port is called x11-drivers/xf86-input-wacom.


There isn't. All versions use the same ports tree. As for the difference, look at the date of the move (2014-06-11) and look at the date on the posts (2014-02-10).


----------



## cederom (Oct 1, 2014)

Exactly, only one port available for this 


```
root@orion:~ # pkg info -x wacom
xf86-input-wacom-0.24.99.1_1
root@orion:~ # uname -a
FreeBSD orion 10.0-RELEASE-p9 FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE-p9 #0: Tue Sep 23 17:43:02 CEST 2014     root@orion:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

The problem is that there is no explict Wacom device in `dmesg` nor `usbconfig`. How does it look for people that have Wacom working?


----------



## jasmine (Oct 1, 2014)

multimedia/webcamd exposes a Wacom tablet as one or more evdev-style device files. They're not listed in `usbconfig` output because webcamd runs Wacom linux driver as a userland program. `xsetwacom list` is useless if X11 driver couldn't attach to any /dev/input/eventN.

Note, webcamd only attaches to /dev/ugenN.M automatically if you have webcamd_enable=YES in /etc/rc.conf.


```
$ usbconfig | fgrep -i wacom
ugen2.3: <CTH-470 Wacom Co.,Ltd.> at usbus2, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON (498mA)

$ ls /dev/input
event0  event1

$ pgrep webcamd | xargs ps lwwp
UID   PID PPID CPU PRI NI   VSZ  RSS MWCHAN   STAT TT     TIME COMMAND
  0 10694    1   0 -44  0 28452 4884 cuse-ser Is    -  0:00.01 /usr/local/sbin/webcamd -B -U webcamd -G webcamd -d ugen2.3 -i 0
  0 10699    1   0 -44  0 28452 4880 cuse-ser Is    -  0:00.00 /usr/local/sbin/webcamd -B -U webcamd -G webcamd -d ugen2.3 -i 1
```

If X11 driver attached successfully Xorg server log would contain something like the following:


```
[ 14631.550] (II) Using input driver 'wacom' for 'wacom stylus'
[ 14631.551] (**) wacom stylus: always reports core events
[ 14631.551] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event0"
[ 14631.551] (**) Option "Type" "stylus"
[ 14631.551] (--) wacom stylus: using pressure threshold of 27 for button 1
[ 14631.551] (--) wacom stylus: maxX=14720 maxY=9200 maxZ=1023 resX=100000 resY=1000
00  tilt=enabled
[ 14631.562] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "wacom stylus" (type: STYLUS,
 id 6)
[ 14631.562] (**) wacom stylus: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
[ 14631.562] (**) wacom stylus: (accel) acceleration profile 0
[ 14631.562] (**) wacom stylus: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[ 14631.562] (**) wacom stylus: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[ 14631.563] (WW) fcntl(23, F_SETOWN): Invalid argument
```

Only then you can start playing with xsetwacom(1).


```
$ xsetwacom list
wacom stylus                            id: 6   type: STYLUS
wacom eraser                            id: 7   type: ERASER
wacom touch                             id: 8   type: TOUCH
wacom pad                               id: 9   type: PAD
```


```
$ xsetwacom set "wacom touch" touch off
```

Well, discovery may improve after evdev(4) GSoC is merged and integrated with multimedia/webcamd.


----------



## cederom (Oct 2, 2014)

Jasmine, thank you for reference!  The problem is that I don't see any USB Wacom device on my system. Maybe it's not USB. Maybe it has unique VID/PID that has to be compiled into kernel. I will have to see on Windows 7 how it works and then search again on FreeBSD


----------



## hselasky@ (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi,

Webcamd only attach to certain device classes. Try finding your tablet device in `usbconfig` and then try to start webcamd from the command line like this: 
`webcamd -d ugenX.Y -H`

Does it attach to your device?

Also make sure you are running the latest version available from ports. Recently a bunch of more input drivers were added and your touch screen is most likely supported.

--HPS


----------

